# LG Washer not putting water in the drum



## RuralPrincess47 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok we live in the Mountains and have a well, our water is VERY hard and gets dirty if we use too much water at once so unfortunatley I have to clean the filters on my washing machine VERY often. Well now my washing machine will not fill up with water. I checked the hoses and they are functioning just fine, the filters are clean. When I turn on the washer I get a buzz from the back of the washer and I hear the water kick on then back off and no water goes into the drum of the washer. I really dont have the money to call a technician b/c they all charge extra money to come up to where we live, can anyone tell me what to check and how to fix it?????? I am desperate, I have not been able to wash clothes for 2 days and they are starting to pile up and drive me NUTS.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you have those s/s hoses that won't leak if they burst? if so, take them off and put them back on. or put regular rubber hoses on, and see if that solves the problem. We used to have a well, and every once in a while it would "run dry'. Once that happened, and we let the well recharge, we had the same no water/buzzing that you are describing, so we would have to remove the hose to "reset" them. Sometimes i had to do it several times before the hoses would allow water to flow. it was annoying. we have since got city water and this problem has gone away (thank goodness)


----------



## RuralPrincess47 (Jul 28, 2010)

Im not sure what the S/S hoses are. The installers put the hoses on that came with the washer. I have water coming out of the hoses when I disconnect them from the washer. Also, I am wondering if I can run vinegar through the hoses to get it to run through the washer parts to try to get some of the hard water out of it.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

s/s hoses are stainless steel hoses, it sounds like you have the gray rubber hoses, so your problem is not the same as mine. i'm not sure if pouring vinegar into your hose inlet would help or not, but i guess it can't really hurt anything. The fact that your washer is buzzing is a good sign, as it sounds like it is trying to pull water. maybe putting some vinegar in the inlet, and letting it sit overnight would help, maybe not, but i can't imagine you'll make anything worse

be advised: i am in NO WAY a repairman, so please seek other opinions, and think about spending the $$ for a service call. you probably paid $1000 or more for this machine, so it might be worth a couple hundred to get it back on track


----------



## RuralPrincess47 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks!!! I think I will pull the top off and check the water inlet valves and see if they are maybe just stuck from the hard water. Thanks for your input!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

